# Need help with LT 1000 harness connector



## joetx (Mar 19, 2016)

New poster, but I've been I've been lurking on this site for quite a while. I like and operate a couple of LT1000. I like those green tractors. I pick them up when I find them cheap for parts. I just bought one that had been abandoned in a field. The mice and probably some dogs got to the harness and tore off the main connector from the main harness from the body to the engine (from the regulator).

The engine is a Kolhler Pro 17 hp OHV. The tractor model # is 917.272075. SN # 102102D009754.

I would like to to see if someone has this same tractor that could tell me which wires go where from the regulator to the main harness. I know that the white wire coming from the coil is the kill wire. The two white wires from the alternator go into the regulator and come out as either two brown or purple wires (can’t tell, as the color could be faded) and go the connector in question. Middle wire off the regulator is black and also goes to this connector. These two brown wires and the black one are the ones I need to know where to connect.

On the harness coming from the body, there are a black and a brown that go to the light harness. Then I have a red, which should go to the carb solenoid. I need to know where the Blue, Orange, and the two yellow connect to on the connector coming down from the regulator.

I thank you for your time and help. Sorry if this long winded, but I’ve been trying to find this info on the net and haven’t been able to. I did see the correct wiring diagram from the manual I downloaded, but I couldn’t see or understand the connection I needed. I also know that sometimes people ask for help and don’t give enough info for you guys to be able to reply to. I also included





















































some picture of what I got. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your best bet is to pick up a new harness from Sears. https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pa...chType=modelSearch&searchTerm=lt1000&q=lt1000


----------



## joetx (Mar 19, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> Your best bet is to pick up a new harness from Sears. https://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/brands-products/Craftsman-Parts/Riding-mower-tractor-Parts ?searchType=modelSearch&searchTerm=lt1000&q=lt1000


Thanks....Just didn't want to pay $128. plus shipping. Paid $60. for the tractor. Trying to get the engine started to see what works. I really just need to know where the yellow wires from the body hook up to the regulator wires. Think I have others figured up. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can get an Owners manual with schematic here-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0203169.pdf
Brown is used in the lighting circuit, so I think those may have been Purple?

Kohler had some things like Smart Spark etc. that had additional wiring ON the engine, and NOT shown on the schematic.

I'd suggest downloading the Service Manual for that engine and look at the various Ignition & charging systems they used to find your specific one.

Here's a link to get you to Kohler-
http://www.mytractorforum.com/14-craftsman-sears-forum/259418-all-kohler-engines-link.html


----------



## joetx (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks for the links Bill. I've downloaded the manual previously and at this point I have the tractor running and everything is working except for the charging system. The regulator has two white wires coming from the alternator into the connector and these two white wires leave as brown wires toward the harness. The regulator connector also has a black wire in the middle, between the two brown wires, which also goes toward the harness. 

I had a black ground wire that was disconnected out back by the battery. Once I connected this ground, the ignition switch worked, turning on the starter solenoid and also allowing the kill wire to the coil to work. 

I now have power coming out of the black and the two brown wires. I think the black is the main charge wire and should go to the red wire and also to the orange wire from the harness. The two brown wires should tie to the two yellow wires from the harness. Just don't know if it makes a difference which brown goes to which yellow wire? The schematic from the manual is not clear to me. Thanks, Joe.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I think your brown wireS are really purple, which I think, is a Kohler color and would be covered in the Kohler manual?
Scrape the insulation lightly to remove the oxide? layer.
I've seen (from the 'net) purple wires look like a faded blue and blue look like a dirty white from the sun.

EDIT- make purple Violet.
The Kohler schematic shows the possibility of you having Blue AND Violet wires.
page 72/148


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think the yellow goes to the voltage regulator.


----------

